# Camera question



## Ozplumber (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Guys, I am new to camera inspections and I want to pick your brains so I know what to expect and don't damage my camera. 
I have a camera with a 7.5mm push cable and I have a job where I will need camera up a vertical section of 80mm ID pipe that is enclosed in a duct and only accessable from the bottom. It should be a straight run up with no offsets.
1. How far could I expect to push up the pipe ?
2. Is there any chance of kinking the cable ?

Any advice or stories of previous experience would be apreciated.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Zip tie the camera and cable to a fiberglass push rod.


----------



## pipe doc (Dec 26, 2010)

flush a string and use a push pull method:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Ozplumber said:


> Hi Guys, I am new to camera inspections and I want to pick your brains so I know what to expect and don't damage my camera.
> I have a camera with a 7.5mm push cable and I have a job where I will need camera up a vertical section of 80mm ID pipe that is enclosed in a duct and only accessable from the bottom. It should be a straight run up with no offsets.
> 1. How far could I expect to push up the pipe ?
> 2. Is there any chance of kinking the cable ?
> ...


 







Can you cut in a clean out on a higher floor and insert the camera from above? Tell the customer this has to be done to do a proper inspection.

The vertical stack is inside a duct?.....:blink:... Where does the vent terminate? In the HVAC duct?


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I am thinking that this probably isn't a sanitary drainage line. Just a guess, though.


----------



## Ozplumber (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for your insights. 
Phishfood its a water line.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Has the camera ever been in a sewer? 

I would be very apprehensive about putting a sewer camera in a potable water line.

What are you looking for inside the water line? Inspecting for general condition?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I used to kvetch about having to subcontract, and pay for mucho dinero for water disinfection, but not so much anymore...


----------



## Ozplumber (Sep 22, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Has the camera ever been in a sewer?
> 
> I would be very apprehensive about putting a sewer camera in a potable water line.
> 
> What are you looking for inside the water line? Inspecting for general condition?


NO ! I had the same concerns and didn't like the liability of disinfecting a sewer camera. I had been looking at purchasing a camera and this job came along so I thought it would be the perfect opportunity to take the leap. Might post some pics once we have completed the job.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

RepairChick619 said:


> **IN THE FUTURE IF YOU EVER DO GET A KINK I WILL BE MORE THEN HAPPY TO HELP YOU ATTACH IT BACK TOGETHER. EVEN IF ITS MORE THAN 50FT!!
> WE CAN SPLICE IT! www.ssrtechnology.com.:thumbup:


You gotta post a proper full intro before you know what...


----------

